# HELP!! yellow discharge from nose?!



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, so my rats Toru and Asher have been on doxy for a few days, and although they are still sneezing the red discharge is gone. BUT a few minutes ago, I picked Toru up and he sneezed out yellowish discharge (snot-ish looking). The vet opens tomorrow, does anyone know what on earth this could be?! Asher isnt sneezing anything up, but once again, Im terrified he is horribly sick. I thought rats only had red nasel discharge, not yellow . I checked his lungs, no clicking, or clogged up sounds, he is eating and drinking plenty still, also he is really active still. I just vacuumed and dusted the room where they stay, but they were in a different room during that time. Maybe stuff in the air is bothering him? Help .


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

It could be a secondary infection or a seperate respitory infection :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Smell his nose, does it smell like infection? Doxy is usually not enough for a real respiratory infection.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

If they have been on it for 5-7 days and there's no change you may have too take them back into the vet for a diffrent antibotic :/


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I am no vet but that does sound like some kind of infection rather then just the usual discharge. It sounds like the rat is otherwise doing well enough to last if he keeps eating, drinking and playing about.

I might want to look into the yellow discharge though.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

I cannot smell anything strange as of now, but ive never smelled an infection before.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

You may have too bite the bullet and bring it back too the vet :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yellowish discharge from the nose is not a good thing...it usually means a real infection in the lungs. I would go get another antibiotic (like baytril) to add to your doxycycline, as this URI is worse than before.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

And they have been on the doxy for about 4 days now, so looks like we are gonna be headed back to the vet soon anyways


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

is baytril ok to give them since they are so young? I thought it was dangerous for rats under 12 weeks?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well hopefully everything goes well. Listen closely for coughing and sneezing. 

On a different note, where did you come up with the name Toru?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Is there an emergency vet in your area?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

All documents on cartilage/bone growth stunting that I found was on very high doses for long periods of time and most of the studies were done on puppies. Using Baytril is going to have far less repercussions than an untreated severe respiratory infection (sounds like pneumonia) will. Good luck


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, well I cannot get to the vet today, but I will call them first thing tomorrow (they open at 7:30 am), also should i take both of them even Toru is the only one with issues? and Maiden, I came up with Toru's name because my favorite classical music composer is named Toru Takimitsu!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rachellynn said:


> is baytril ok to give them since they are so young? I thought it was dangerous for rats under 12 weeks?


Not dangerous per se, but because there was issues with skeletal growth in puppies being stunted they assumed the same would happen with young rats, but there's been no proof of this, so when I have sick babies, i put them on baytril...doxycycline is another one babies are not supposed to be on. 

If your vet is leery of baytril ask for zithromax instead.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much, I will for sure.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like the same way we named our cat after ryuichi Sakamoto lol


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Quick question about the humidifier, I have one (cool mist) running in my room for my allergies and after looking up some facts on pneumonia it says that it should help make him feel a little more comfortable. Where should i place this thing to be most helpful for him? right now i have it on a desk near, but not pointed at the rat habitat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, so my vet cant see me till wednesday, but I called another local vet and they have zithromax for sure, made sure to ask for either baytril or zithro. this is an absolute nightmare. This vet says they often treat rabbits, not too many rats, but i am desperate right now, and they have the correct medication.This is the only vet within a two hour driving distance that can see me today. ridiculous.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Back from this new vet, and i now have several days worth of baytril. They had to call a specialist for the correct dosage, about .05 cc twice a day, and suggested that i stop the doxy for him. Is it ok to give them both to him? Im not sure why they want me to halt using doxy.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rachellynn said:


> Back from this new vet, and i now have several days worth of baytril. They had to call a specialist for the correct dosage, about .05 cc twice a day, and suggested that i stop the doxy for him. Is it ok to give them both to him? Im not sure why they want me to halt using doxy.


 This is purely my gut reaction, but I would be inclined to say that one antibiotic at a time is enough. Two different types with two different purposes would probably wreak havoc on your little one's immune system/kidneys. That's just my two cents - you'd have to ask a professional. Good luck!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

And this might sound like a weird question, but is baytril supposed to be red/brown in color?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Finish the Doxy up, even if it doesn't seem to be doing anything. I personally would use them both in combination. Baytril is more to kick the myco and Doxy any secondary infections.

Injectable/oral Baytril is completely clear. If it is compounded or flavored it could be colored.

How long is "a few days worth"? You should be using antibiotics for at least a week after the last symptoms are gone, 2 weeks minimum. Any less and you will probably have a relapse.


----------

